# Calling O'Day 39/40 Owners



## danmonk (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
I am considering purchasing a mid 80' O'Day 39. I would appreciate any comments regarding the boat from people who have owned or sailed one. Thanks in advance!<o></o>


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You might look at iheartodays.com, or try the post at Jeanneau-owners.com

That model is IIRC a Jeanneau Sun Fizz, but built on the east coast by O'day to that design, but O'days specs, when O'day, Jeanneau, Ranger, Cal among others were all owned by Bangor Punta.

Here is a link to an O'day brochure off the jeanneau site
O'Day 39

Marty


----------



## danmonk (Mar 7, 2002)

Thank you for the info. The O'day site is helpful, and I never new about the Jeanneau!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Here is a link to the forum part of the Jeanneau site
jeanneau owners network - Home

There are a few folks on there with the SO36.2 that you asked about in another thread too.

Marty


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

Have you found an O'Day 39 (AKA Jeanneau Sun Fizz 40)?


----------



## danmonk (Mar 7, 2002)

*O'Day 39*

Yes i think i have found the one i want to purchase. I will be making an offer in the next few weeks. Although the boat needs some TLC it has a lot of equipment and seems sound. I see that you own one in the northwest. How has it been? Whats the maintenance like? and how does it sail?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

This would be the site for the O39? I Heart O'Days - Model Information - O'Day 39

Mid 80s Odays are pretty solid boats! I've 1982 O30


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

*O'Day 39*

What year is the one you are looking at? Mine is a 1982. She has a solid fiberglass hull which was one of the selling points for me. I am wary of cored hulls although they seem to be doing well over the years. She is a very nice sailing boat. Heavy enough to not be slowed much by chop and waves. In force 4,5 and 6 winds easily makes 7+ knots to windward with the right sails. My Son, who races a lot, is able to get her to go faster than I. The only maintainence issue is the iron keel. Every couple of years rust spots need to ground down to bare metal epoxied, faired and re-painted. I think you've made a good choice.

LHO


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

*O-39*

The link that deniseO30 sent has pictures of my O-39. They are all my boat, interior and exterior, except for the one under sail.

Denise: I was born and raised in PA, and went to college in Philly.

LHO


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Well you learn something new everyday. I had no idea that the Oday 39 was a Jeanneau design. Some friends at our marina have an Oday 40 which I did know was a O39 with a redesigned interior and "sugar scoop" swim platform. So I guess the hull is still the original Jeanneau design.

I also have seen an Oday that I think would be a 422, in the series with the 302 and 322. There is a picture of one on the I love Oday site. The boat I'm talking about differs from the O40 in that like the other boats in the X22 series it has a grey hull and the black plexi cabin portlights.

I think they went under before building many of the 422's. 

Our first boat was an Oday 322, which we really enjoyed but we wanted a bit more room and some bells and whistles that our Oday didn't have.


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

*O-39*

I am 99.9% sure that O'Day never built anything larger than the O'Day 40. I've never seen or heard of an O'Day 422. The 40 was redesigned by Hunt and Associates, and it had a cored hull, redesigned interior, "sugar scoop" transom and a lead keel. According to "Practical Sailor" designer Hunt sailed a 40 called "Whale and The Bird".

lho


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

The "422" he is describing is not a 422, but a 40 mkII. The only difference from the standard 40 that I know of is the grey gel coat and the long lexan windows aka 322 style.


----------



## danmonk (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info. The boat I will be purchasing is a '84 39 which still has the solid glass hull , but a lead rather than iron keel. It also has three staterooms which we were looking for, the 86'+ -40 does not. I really like the layout and the deck space. The 150% jib might be a bit of a handfull around here, but there is also a 110" in the package. I can't wait to sail her!!


----------



## danmonk (Mar 7, 2002)

Wow "Morpheus" is a lovely boat! You have kept her in great shape. I'll have to keep an eye out for her next season in the San Juans!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Dan,

Around here the 155 is nice when the winds are less than 15-20, especially the calm summer days with winds if your lucky in the 5-7 knot range! I have a 1oz nylon drifter for those days. Otherwise, yes a 110 is also nice around here too. ie here being puget sound.

marty


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Hillster said:


> The "422" he is describing is not a 422, but a 40 mkII. The only difference from the standard 40 that I know of is the grey gel coat and the long lexan windows aka 322 style.


Sorry, I was thinking about my old boat.

If the naming convention had been consistent the boat would have been a 402, not 422.


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

I think they chose calling the 40 that because it really was not a new design. The only change was the color of the gel coat and the shape of the outer lexan windows.
The 302 and 322 were complete new designs with no relation to the ealier models, but the 40 mkII was a redesign of the O'day 40 hence the mkII rather than give it a new name.


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

I was reading the 40 brochure and it says balso cored hull with solid fiberglass at the thru hull fittings. I was told in the past that the 39s were cored. the O'day 40 hull and deck are the jeaunnaeu design minus the swim platform. Hunt only redesigned the interior as is stated in the brochure.

The more I have been reading up on this boat, the 39 & 40, the more I like it. It appears to be a very well built boat and strong. This probably has alot to do with the early Jeaunneau pedigre. I heard the earlier jeanneaus were tough boats.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Hillster said:


> I was reading the 40 brochure and it says balso cored hull with solid fiberglass at the thru hull fittings. I was told in the past that the 39s were cored. the O'day 40 hull and deck are the jeaunnaeu design minus the swim platform. Hunt only redesigned the interior as is stated in the brochure.
> 
> The more I have been reading up on this boat, the 39 & 40, the more I like it. It appears to be a very well built boat and strong. This probably has alot to do with the early Jeaunneau pedigre. I heard the earlier jeanneaus were tough boats.


And I think the 40 rates about 114 making it a pretty quick boat.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Hillster,

Here is an online review of my 85 30' Jeanneau Arcadia. There are a few incorrect items in the review, like how many were actually built, 300 vs over 600, altho if you include two other named versions with different deck and sail plans after, then it would be 701 "hulls" built.

I am sure the "build" scantlings etc part is probably the same or very similar.

As far as a 114 rating. for a 40'r, that is probably on the slower side, even back then some were approaching 80. BUT, there are some 40'rs with ratings in he 160 range, ie full bore cruisers. My boat when comparing fin keel boats in the race/cruise to fast cruiser range, A j-30 139 on one end, a Hunter or Catilina - 210 on the other, is 188 local, ave 165 thru out the US for a rating. about the middle of the pack.

Nice boat, well designed etc.

Marty


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

For comparison, I am attaching a brochure for the Jeanneau Sun Fizz 40 - the twin of the O'Day 39.

More to follow.

lho


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

More


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Iho. Awesome boat. Ill save this brochure for future.


----------



## bayoux12b (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi all, 
Just bought my 1983 O Day 39. Needs some love but overall in good condition. Its the shoal draft version. Which, for my location on the Gulf Coast is a good thing. Has anyone repaired a rudder? I have water intrusion on the port side of the rudder from bottom to half way up the rudder. Not sure if its expanding foam core or some other stuff. I've seen on some boats the core was almost like concrete and impossible to get out. Anyone with experience on the ODay rudders?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Foss Foam - also in Florida - can make you a new one.


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

I can not speak about the rudder construction, but I have replaced a rudder on an O-30 I owned in 1986.
THE STORY: While leaving a slip at Angel Island in San Francisco, CA, I was caught by the swirling current there. Going in reverse, the current forced me onto the beach and the force bent my spade rudder. I removed the rudder and took it home. I never knew that they floated and were filled with foam. My plan was to straighten the bend, but I also found out it was full of water as well. The leading and aft edges were split and would also require repair, but I would need to dry it out first. Opening it, I found the foam, water, and the bent, rusted frame.
As noted on a recent post, I ordered a new rudder from Foss.
Because the new one was dry, it was a bear to reinstall with the boat afloat. I sealed the opening at the top of the rudder stock with silicone rubber and foam so it wouldn't fill with water. It was impossible for me to submerge the rudder far enough to slide it under and into the rudder tube. I hired a couple divers who weighted it so it would sink and they got it in place.
That's my story and Foss Foam is the place I used for the new rudder I was told that they built and supplied all of O'Day's rudders and still have the molds. I just ordered on for the "O'Day 30". Remember this happened in 1986.
LHO


----------



## bayoux12b (Mar 20, 2018)

Iho, 
Thanks for the info. I've already talked to Al at Foss. Great guy. Told me is I send my old rudder it would save me $1k. Said the tangs were probably rusted and would have to be replaced. But the shaft should be good. If they could reuse it, it would save me money. They are a lot cheaper in the long run than using a boat yard to rebuild it. He made me a good deal. Will be shipping the rudder off to them soon. I've really gotten some great advice and help since joining the sailnet community. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

I hope you enjoy your 39 as much as I did mine. I sold it to man and his family that I met on this very thread. If you go back to the beginning our correspondence is still there. Most of the photos of O-39s on here are of my 39; now Dan's.
LHO


----------

